# Let's See Your Wood Wheels!



## mike j

Show us your wood wheels, whether they be crusty or clean, faux or metal clad. Or whatever wood you have on your bike. My 1914 Peerless, waiting for a southbound train.


----------



## gtdohn

Yes, it needs to come south to California.......


----------



## redline1968

Very nice just got these yesterday believe it or not stainless


----------



## Iverider

A couple of my past bikes.



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



191
5 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Roadster by VW Sightings, on Flickr



1899IveratNight by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## vuniw

Wood wheels with wood handlebar


----------



## bricycle

vuniw said:


> Wood wheels with wood handlebar




wut kinda bike ees this?


----------



## vuniw

bricycle said:


> wut kinda bike ees this?




It is a Crawford- not sure on the year. I bought it from somebody on the CABE who posted a picture in the new member section. I respoked it with straight wood rims to be rideable but everything else is original. I think he only joined to sell the bike though


----------



## bricycle

Thanks Man, looks alot like one I have, except the fork. How many screws holding the badge? Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## bricycle

Krautwaggen said:


> A couple of my past bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 191
> 5 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Roadster by VW Sightings, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 1899IveratNight by VW Sightings, on Flickr




Wud a b e a u t i ful 1899!!!!!!


----------



## kermit




----------



## mike j

_Nice ride_


----------



## barracuda

Pretty darn crusty old Davis...


----------



## bricycle

...a few....


----------



## fordmike65

Whatcha gonna post _*NEXT*_ Wednesday Bri??


----------



## okozzy

*Crescent Model 31*


----------



## schwinnspastic

Not quite finished building this Mobicycle but the wheels are done !












I'll put up pics of the bike here in the near future.
Mark


----------



## redline1968

A few


----------



## schwinnderella

1939 paramount


----------



## oldy57

1929 custom made Doc Morten.


----------



## kccomet

id like to hear more about the doc morten, thats prob a name most collectors arent familiar with, i sent you a pm about the bike. schwinderella beautiful early paramount. redline i love the blue striped hudson, i have to comment on it every time i see it. i like this wood wheel thread esp with the old racers


----------



## PhilipJ

Gotta love the wood wheels!!


----------



## schwinnderella

Oscar Waystn Special raced by a local barber.


----------



## redline1968

kccomet said:


> id like to hear more about the doc morten, thats prob a name most collectors arent familiar with, i sent you a pm about the bike. schwinderella beautiful early paramount. redline i love the blue striped hudson, i have to comment on it every time i see it. i like this wood wheel thread esp with the old racers




Thank you... these racers are awesome.. Love  ....love ....love them wow....


----------



## Dale Alan

All beautiful bikes,but that '39 Paramount is just dreamy. Something about them I really like.


----------



## corbettclassics

Here's one I've been playing with.  I have been collecting all the early Columbia Racers and try to
leave them as they were from the factory originally.

1898 Columbia Model #49 racer  ( need a seat post in 22.2 approx  and some old cork grips )


----------



## Springer Tom

*1909 Hudson*


----------



## mike j

*Mo' Wood.... Faux actually*

First off, I want to thank everyone who took the time to respond & make this thread something special. We had a nice mix of, you name it. Crusty, musty, clean, to super clean museum pieces. Beautiful wood rimed racers, excellent faux jobs. A fork that i've never seen before. Stainless clad wood, now on my wish list (the gift that keeps on giving). I know that I learned a lot & am ready for more, "Please sir, can I have another"... My twenty something Columbia arch bar w/ velocity blunts, one of the nicest faux's that I've seen. Photo'ed in the arched vestibule of the old Darlington school, now the home of the NY-NJ Trail Conference, Mahwah,N.J. One of the few spots I could find around here w/out any snow in the background.


----------



## fordmike65

Pic of my '16 Adlake with it's decrepit original wood wheels.





Now sporting a pair of Blunts making it a bit more roadworthy


----------



## boardhoarder

Whoa! Love that Adlake, fordmike65. And so many other great bikes in this thread, too.


----------



## rollfaster

If I already posted this, i apoligize in advance. 1924 mead built rugby shapleigh hardware co. St. Louis, mo. Rob.


----------



## bricycle

fordmike65 said:


> Pic of my '16 Adlake with it's decrepit original wood wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sporting a pair of Blunts making it a bit more roadworthy




I have a frame identical to that, but mine's a Mead. Who made who? Mine has Fauber assy tho-


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## bricycle

Great Western make their own stuf?


----------



## kermit

1897 Victor tall (26") frame with Hall Whistle


----------



## kunzog

Arch Bar Indian


----------



## willswares1220

*Original Condition >  1901 Columbia Shaft Drive <*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## fordmike65

What? It's only Wednesday? Coulda swore it was _Thursday_


Great bikes BTW


----------



## fordmike65

bricycle said:


> Great Western make their own stuf?




I don't know enough about the early stuff Bri, but I'm assuming so? Guess there is more research to be done...


----------



## Iverider

fordmike65 said:


> I don't know enough about the early stuff Bri, but I'm assuming so? Guess there is more research to be done...




Great Western made frames for Mead as well as a number of other brands that included Great Western on the Badge. Crown, Cyrus, Adlake, America...I may be missing some.


----------



## mike j

*Mo' Faux*

Ballontyre posted some great pages from the Sears Elgin catalogs from the thirties a while back. One of them was from spring 1934, they advertised just under two thousand of these economy camelbacks for sale. I picked this one up at the 2013 fall Dudley swap. ( Next one, a week & a half away ). It was pretty crusty & what was left of the wheels were wrong & shot. Painted aluminum hoops that look good, not too close. This is a really nice rider.


----------



## oldy57

Gold plated CCM Flyer.


----------



## Greg M

Ooooo, shiny!


----------



## fordmike65

1890's Crescent project


It's a crusty mess, but it'll be roadworthy some day...


----------



## cruisersbylou

What year is the Flyer? Beautiful bike!


----------



## Dale Alan

oldy57 said:


> Gold plated CCM Flyer.




That is a beautiful bike you have. I see some CCMs here but nothing that goes back that far.


----------



## vuniw

This might be my favorite thread on this forum. Keep the wood wheel pics coming


----------



## fordmike65

vuniw said:


> This might be my favorite thread on this forum. Keep the wood wheel pics coming






.......Next Wednesday


----------



## mike j

A pair of metal clad ladies. Both of these girls were battered, white washed, stripped of all dignity (and parts that could be used on boy's bikes), then cast into the street. Well, parking lot at swap meet, where I found them. Guess I figured that I could have my way with them then. Fenders, seats, lights , wheels, etc. all came from different swaps. Both sets of metal clads were single tubes, cut grooves for clinchers using knowledge gained from this forum. Westfield Elgin & Colson Silver Ring, both early thirties. Starting to run low on my wood wheels, though that may change after the Dudley swap this weekend.


----------



## Wcben

My 1903 Racycle, with one original wood wheel, not shown are the wooden drop style handlebars and the two new wood hoops (and allot of new nickle plating)....


----------



## dfa242

1918 Davis built Napoleon - with and without sun.


----------



## Dale Alan

Beautiful bike,I really like the paint.


----------



## Balloontyre

*Would Eye*

Wood


----------



## bricycle

Love it Ivo!


----------



## redline1968

I presume late teens schwinn. Orig paint used for western union deliveries.


----------



## oldy57

1920's CCM Flyer.


----------



## kccomet

stuff


----------



## mike j

*Veuve Clicquot Champagne fast delivery vehicle*

When the 20's were roaring, refrigeration wasn't what it is today. Chilled bubbly was needed quickly by the thirsty. Many were called but few chosen, 1928 Miami badged Westfield sporting faux rims at present.


----------



## Iverider

Wednesday without wood wheels!


----------



## Sped Man

My 1933 Elgin Falcon is sporting 26" wood clad rims.


----------



## Nick-theCut

1913 Premier with original wood rims, and when I put the wood clincher rims on it.


----------



## syclesavage

Here ya go and it's on the market..... 

   sale pending


----------



## mike j

1918 Autobike ?


----------



## corbettclassics

1898 COLUMBIA  Model #49  Factory Racer


----------



## redline1968

Cleveland model A-1 racer used for messenger deliveries.


----------



## redline1968

1868-9 velocepede grand daddy of wood rim bikes rims to be added later.


----------



## slcurts

I missed this thread the first time around. 1908 Cleveland Swell with Velocity rims. Original wood ones are severely warped but probably restorable, when I get around to it.


----------



## syclesavage

mike j said:


> 1918 Autobike ?



 Sweet my friend very nice..


----------



## Sped Man

Half wood half metal. You would have to have x-ray vision to see the wood.


----------



## Wcben

But I like what I see.... Has an "old school" bobber feel to it!


----------



## 1898Columbia

*This thread is great!*

Had to post my 1898 Columbia Model 50 here to go with the 1898 Columbia posted earlier.


----------



## Junkhunter

Me and my 1896 tall frame Model 45 Pope.


----------



## hoofhearted

kermit said:


> 1897 Victor tall (26") frame with Hall Whistle




*Your machine appears taller than a 26'' frame.

Thank You - kermit !*

....... patric


----------



## hoofhearted

*Kermit ... are you still with us ?*


....... patric


----------



## oldspoke

*Stearns "Special" 1898*

Hello Wood Wheel Folk

This recently emerged from the darkness of a basement. It's a Stearns "Special" that I believe to date to 1898. Of note is the delicate pin stripe. A late 90's "scorcher".


----------



## boardhoarder

oldspoke, that Stearns is absolutely stunning. What a beautiful machine. Would love to hear the story on how you found it...


----------



## oldspoke

Hello Boardhoarder.

Thanks for your comments. It is rare to find cycles in original kit and cosmetics. This bike was sold to me by a fellow whose 92 year old father had given it to him. His dad was given the bike long ago by a buddy and fellow cyclist. This must have been in the 30's when most folks were on balloon tire bikes. 

I bought it when a friend and fellow collector pointed it my way. I own a couple of Stearns, a chainless and a women's cycle with a very colorful history. My friend is a true gentlemen, great guy, and one of the reasons why the bicycle hobby is such a great hobby.


----------



## corbettclassics

!898 - hope to button it up soon as a racer … trying to replicate one of Zimmerman's bikes.


----------



## boardhoarder

Thanks for the backstory, oldspoke. I love hearing stories of how people find these things just as much as I enjoy seeing the photos of them. What a great find. 

And I'd love to see your other Stearns one of these days, if you are keen to post some photos.


----------



## dfa242

Wow Glenn, that Stearns Special is fantastic - good for you, man.
I may be up your way after Christmas and if so, I'll stop in.
Cheers,
Dean


----------



## kermit

26" and 12 3/4"..


----------



## Dan the bike man

original paint 1896 AMERICAN MACHINE COMPANY FLINT MICHIGAN


----------



## hoofhearted

kermit said:


> 26" and 12 3/4"..






*Thank you - Kermit !!  

Very-impressive geometry ....*



........ patric


----------



## mike j

*1895-96 Columbia model 41*

I know it's common, but I like it. Original paint. We just finished spreading out the beach pebbles, thought it would make a nice background.


----------



## dfa242

Wow Mike, that's nice - and what a garage!!


----------



## mike j

Thank's Dean, it sure is.


----------



## David Brown

*1897 Goold Brantford Red Bird*

Original paint with new Stutzman wood rims. Sager saddle as in catalogue along with Brantford tool pouch. Head badge is not screwed on as yet. 26 inch frame.


----------



## redline1968

1895 sterling racer


----------



## mike j

I'm really liking my '02 Morrow on my '01 Nyack.


----------



## redline1968

1901 track bike Columbia note that it's the same as the Indian  but the badge.


----------



## bricycle

oldspoke said:


> *Stearns "Special" 1898*
> 
> Hello Wood Wheel Folk
> 
> This recently emerged from the darkness of a basement. It's a Stearns "Special" that I believe to date to 1898. Of note is the delicate pin stripe. A late 90's "scorcher". View attachment 260361View attachment 260362View attachment 260363View attachment 260364




Love the handlebar cushion, I have one as well.


----------



## jd56

Premier











Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle

dfa242 said:


> Wow Mike, that's nice - and what a garage!!



twice as big as my house!!!!


----------



## corbettclassics

redline1968 said:


> 1901 track bike Columbia note that it's the same as the Indian  but the badge. View attachment 286493




What's the Model # on the badge??


----------



## redline1968

It's 72 here's a pick of my rambler tracker also


----------



## mike j

Motorbikes, Waverly, Excelsior, & Colson.


----------



## rocketman

schwinnspastic said:


> Not quite finished building this Mobicycle but the wheels are done !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put up pics of the bike here in the near future.
> Mark



REAL nice.......


----------



## redline1968

1939 special racer all nickel project.


----------



## mike j

1896 Pope Model 41 & 1901 Nyack Model 36.


----------



## hoofhearted




----------



## rustyspoke66

1915 Premier with original wood.


----------



## willswares1220

Mid - 1890's Victor ( original condition > with some minor detailing work done to preserve < )


----------



## gtdohn

rustyspoke66 said:


> 1915 Premier with original wood.
> View attachment 298151




Where did you get the tires on the Premier or are they originals?


----------



## ccmerz

Sergy posing beside his '20 Mead in Moscow, Russia (formally mine)


----------



## willswares1220

The Gentleman sure looks dapper, posing next to it!


----------



## mike j

Peerless


----------



## boardhoarder

Oh man, LOVE that Peerless. Very nice!


----------



## bass4cash

BSA Racing bicycle


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR

I love the Crescent I have one but need a head badge if any one has one for sale out their


----------



## redline1968

1940 superior orig.


----------



## mike j

Since we're on a roll, picked up Departures magazine this morning & saw this add. Any ideas on the bike?


----------



## willswares1220

Dated 1898 > Featherstone " Road King " < as found condition.


----------



## redline1968

19teens tall frame and regular frame Meade . Old funky touch ups. Rides nice.


----------



## mike j

Nice, nice rides. A couple of real class acts, liking those seat springs too.


----------



## olderthandirt

okozzy said:


> *Crescent Model 31*
> 
> View attachment 198603
> 
> View attachment 198604
> 
> View attachment 198605



whats the top speed ?


----------



## okozzy

olderthandirt said:


> whats the top speed ?




I haven't clocked it, but it's fast, faster than I want to go on a 116 yr. old bike.


----------



## redline1968

......ok.....

View attachment 308037


----------



## kermit

THERE


----------



## mike j

It's got to be Wednesday somewhere? Oh...er... maybe  5 o'clock, never mind.


----------



## kermit

Tried this on a none Wednesday and got bad feedback. Now it's Wednesday and here is my latest wood wheel bicycle.. 1891 Ladies Elliott Hickory. This is the first in over 45 years of searching....


----------



## Kelly Prins




----------



## Robertriley

TOC Victor


----------



## Robertriley

1899 Cleveland Lozier


----------



## cruisersbylou

Kelly Prins said:


> View attachment 318804


----------



## cruisersbylou

Kelly my buddy use to own that Silver Ribbon.


----------



## bricycle

kermit said:


> Tried this on a none Wednesday and got bad feedback. Now it's Wednesday and here is my latest wood wheel bicycle.. 1891 Ladies Elliott Hickory. This is the first in over 45 years of searching....
> 
> View attachment 318719
> 
> View attachment 318720




looks more like 1881..... kool


----------



## oldy57

Kelly did you get that from Fred.


----------



## cruisersbylou

Tom yes he did but a friend of mine completely restored that bike and traded it to Fred for a club racer.


----------



## mike j

" Made it Ma, top of the world". James Cagney's final line in White Heat.


----------



## mike j

1899 Manson


----------



## saladshooter

Original paint '21


----------



## Trainman999

My wood wheeled project


----------



## redline1968

1918 pope original paint.


----------



## TR6SC

Okozzy. That Crescent is to die for. Fantastic. Here come the exclamation points.!!!!!


----------



## mike j

1899 Manson, close up.


----------



## thehugheseum

some year crescent


----------



## redline1968

1901 crescent


----------



## thehugheseum

i wasnt sure......a fellow collector said that the "1901" on the badges or other dates were not nec the build yrs.......he commented that they would call them newer than the yr on the badge as a ode to the new century......if anyone has a brochure i suppose that could squash that theory


----------



## arnold

Not a solid one but i'm proud that i have one.


----------



## mike j

....


----------



## corbettclassics

1901 Fowler "KING BEE RACER"


----------



## dnc1

Just got a French wood rim, will post a pic when daylight comes .


----------



## David Brown

Goold Brantford Ruby Rim 1896


----------



## The Admiral

1920's Schwinn Admiral, before and after


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers

kermit said:


> Tried this on a none Wednesday and got bad feedback. Now it's Wednesday and here is my latest wood wheel bicycle.. 1891 Ladies Elliott Hickory. This is the first in over 45 years of searching....
> 
> View attachment 318719
> 
> View attachment 318720



What a cool bike!


----------



## mike j

Picked up a pair of these really nice single tube red re- pro's. Grabbed them at Dudley, in the parking lot, on the way in. I was in the swap meet , combat (you all know what I mean) mode & didn't notice that they were solids till I was loading more stuff on top of them, in the truck later. One was loose, the other mounted on a metal clad (photo two). Nice graphics & the tread pattern is spot on. Wasn't able to locate much info. on these. Want to put them on my 1901 Nyack (photo one). Mounted the front tire yesterday. I've mounted a fair amount of tires with varying degrees of difficulty, anywhere from, piece of cake, to, a real bitch. I started w/ the loose one, soaked in in a hot, hot bathtub for an hour, then tried to wrestle in on w/ my standard priers till the wood was creaking & a spoke went off like a gallery shot. Regrouped, ran a hotter bath, added boiling water, let soak & found a new spoke. Brought out the big guns, lower right , photo two. That nail puller got the tire on & that big screw driver helped get the nail puller out. It was close, could've gone either way. Finished very cleanly, considering. An experience, on the degrees of difficulty chart, I'd go with "real motherf*%#er". Not looking to do the second one too soon. Plan to lick my wounds & wait for warmer weather. Any input or advise on these would be appreciated.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wood-wheel-tire-mounting.107478/


----------



## fordmike65

Late entry to Wood Wheel Wednesday. 
1899 G&J


----------



## mike j

Formerly Wood Wheel Wednesday. 1901 Nyack, sporting it's new clay reds.


----------



## bikebozo




----------



## Robertriley

Original woodies on my chainless that were covered by two layers of paint when I paint.


----------



## Robertriley

Original peaked wood rims laced to Thor hubs.


----------



## mike j

I can't remember where I got this seat, one of the swaps. Thought it was pretty unique & just put it on my Columbia truss.


----------



## oldspoke

Wood this count ?

Wheels are wood :>}  Handles are ivory, silver plate and gold leaf accents.

This bike ?

From the Scientific American Feb. 20 1869 :

" The Messrs. Pearsall have introduced their pupils to some very difficult performances recently, the latest one compelling them to mount an inclined plane. A miniature hill has been thrown up at one side of their riding-room, about five feet high, rising at an angle of nearly forty-five degrees. Many of the pupils have succeeded in passing over it safely, but the majority of them, ;thus far, have reached the bottom, sadly mixed up with their velocipedes. Mr. William H. Henriques rides, at Pearsall's school, a velocipede built by Wood Brothers, of the most elegant finish, we have seen. The guide handles are of solid ivory, and the mountings combine both gilt and silver plate. Its cost was $165 ".


----------



## mike j

Ah... Ok, we'll allow it.


----------



## Bozman

1917 Mead Pathfinder with original wood wheels and original 100 year old tires that still hold air!



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobo Bill

1897 eldredge special with (eye tink their called stuzman rims)...never mind this bike rides faster miles per pint....


----------



## Velo-dream

my peugeot racer , around 1903


----------



## dnc1

Velo-dream said:


> my peugeot racer , around 1903
> 
> View attachment 451574 View attachment 451575 View attachment 451576 View attachment 451577 View attachment 451578



Beautiful bicycle, would love to see more of those toe-clips.


----------



## oldspoke

Velo-dream said:


> my peugeot racer , around 1903
> 
> View attachment 451574 View attachment 451575 View attachment 451576 View attachment 451577 View attachment 451578





Velo-dream said:


> my peugeot racer , around 1903
> 
> View attachment 451574 View attachment 451575 View attachment 451576 View attachment 451577 View attachment 451578



Love those accessory bar attachments .

What a fine machine,


----------



## Velo-dream

thanks...


----------



## Larmo63

1900ish Atherton, killer Sanger


 adjustable bars....


----------



## Larmo63

Racycle


----------



## dnc1

Larmo63 said:


> RacycleView attachment 452577



Two really lovely cycles, very envious!


----------



## kermit

1897 Andrae "racer".. Not track bike.. 26" tall frame.. 1" wide rims.. Very light.. Haven't decided weather to restore or not...


----------



## corbettclassics

kermit said:


> 1897 Andrae "racer".. Not track bike.. 26" tall frame.. 1" wide rims.. Very light.. Haven't decided weather to restore or not...
> 
> View attachment 464354
> 
> View attachment 464355
> 
> View attachment 464356




That's a great bike Dave!  I spoke to Alfred quite a bit about this bike and I'm glad it found a new home.  I think I would leave it original for now until you really look it over good and decide on a full restoration.  All the information that I have on these Andrae track racers is that they were coming in at 18 - 20lbs compared to what this one was. I was puzzled because all my catalogue info from 1896 - 1900 didn't show the 5 pin ring.
A beautiful piece either way and looks great with the wood setup on it! Nice score!


----------



## dnc1

kermit said:


> 1897 Andrae "racer".. Not track bike.. 26" tall frame.. 1" wide rims.. Very light.. Haven't decided weather to restore or not...
> 
> View attachment 464354
> 
> View attachment 464355
> 
> View attachment 464356



Really nice


----------



## kermit

corbettclassics said:


> That's a great bike Dave!  I spoke to Alfred quite a bit about this bike and I'm glad it found a new home.  I think I would leave it original for now until you really look it over good and decide on a full restoration.  All the information that I have on these Andrae track racers is that they were coming in at 18 - 20lbs compared to what this one was. I was puzzled because all my catalogue info from 1896 - 1900 didn't show the 5 pin ring.
> A beautiful piece either way and looks great with the wood setup on it! Nice score!



I'm guessing it's a 97-98......


----------



## dnc1

Just built and trued my first set of antique, French, wood sprint wheels.

 

 

 

 

 
I'm rather pleased with the results.


----------



## mike j

I'm loving' these Continental retro ride 700x50s'. They're tight, just about two inches but I think the wrap around tread is great. Once you remove the reflective strip, there is virtually no writing on the tires.


----------



## Junkhunter

I built a set of Stutzman's with a 2 speed kickback. Yes it's a skip tooth. Used black spokes and tied the crosses.


----------



## dnc1

Nice job!
What did you use to tie the spokes?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Here are my Ghisallo 700c carbon fiber/wooden wheels, with New Departure Model A rear and Type M front hubs. They have Philwood 14g double-butted stainless steel spokes, with 1” length nickel-plated brass spoke nipples and round beveled washers.
Leroy of Philwood built the wheels and rebuilt the Model A hub. These are going on the 1902 Pierce Special for riding and saving originals for show. I’m planning to use Specialized FatBoy smooth tread tires.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I just received the Noah Stutzman 30” x 1-1/4” ashwood tubeless tire rims, for my 1896 Crescent No.1 bicycle. I’m going to use a 1900 New Departure Bell Co. 40 spoke coaster brake and TOC 32 spoke front hub. Leroy, from Philwood, will be building the wheels with 14g double-butted stainless steel spokes.
I will be heating and stretching Robert Dean 28” x 1-3/4” white smooth tread tubeless tires onto these rims.


----------



## KevinsBikes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geosbike

View attachment 787046


----------



## bentwoody66

Recently rebuilt for my Miami



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTEgirl

Hi - I am new here. Very interested 


Dan the bike man said:


> original paint 1896 AMERICAN MACHINE COMPANY FLINT MICHIGAN
> 
> 
> View attachment 260433
> 
> View attachment 260434
> 
> View attachment 260433
> 
> View attachment 260434



Hi - this is a great bike. I am very interested in American Machine Cycle. Any chance there is a pic of the emblem? How did you identify the make of the bike? any further info is of great interest to me. thanks.


----------



## GMTEgirl

Thank you so much. How would I contact you privately?


----------



## GMTEgirl

GMTEgirl said:


> Hi - I am new here. Very interested
> 
> Hi - this is a great bike. I am very interested in American Machine Cycle. Any chance there is a pic of the emblem? How did you identify the make of the bike? any further info is of great interest to me. thanks.



Thank you so much. How may I contact you privately?


----------



## cyclingday

Great thread!
Thanks for the re boot, GMTEgirl.
Welcome to the Cabe!
I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## cyclingday

These are not wood, but I was astounded by artistry in making them look like they were.











 Faux Magnifique!


----------



## blasterracing

cyclingday said:


> These are not wood, but I was astounded by artistry in making them look like they were.View attachment 981534
> 
> View attachment 981535
> 
> View attachment 981536
> Faux Magnifique!



Those are awesome.  Who did the paint work?

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## cyclingday

I don’t know.
I just bought them, because I thought they were so interesting.
They will fit a modern 700c clincher type tire.
I thought, they might not look as good in person, but they actually look even better.


----------



## GMTEgirl

Thought you might enjoy this


----------



## eddie_bravo

Iverider said:


> A couple of my past bikes.
> 
> View attachment 586017Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr
> 
> View attachment 586018191
> 5 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Roadster by VW Sightings, on Flickr
> 
> What was the headbadge on this one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

1896 Columbia 40
Shown with a 1905 saddle.
I just found the correct Garford saddle.


----------



## David Brown

1898 Model 3  Massey Harris all original except 1899 Eclipe Morrow rear coaster hub one of the first.Great riding bike.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Very nice ride!


----------



## firefite

mike j said:


> Show us your wood wheels, whether they be crusty or clean, faux or metal clad. Or whatever wood you have on your bike. My 1914 Peerless, waiting for a southbound train.
> 
> View attachment 198557


----------



## mike j

1897 Crescent model 25 on its way, with a sendoff from Buddha.


----------



## piercer_99

blasterracing said:


> Those are awesome.  Who did the paint work?
> 
> Tim Newmeyer





That looks like the set of wheels that @KevinsBikes built, perhaps he can tell you.


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/28”-metal-clinchers-wood-painted-500.149163/#post-1004515


----------



## KevinsBikes

cyclingday said:


> I don’t know.
> I just bought them, because I thought they were so interesting.
> They will fit a modern 700c clincher type tire.
> I thought, they might not look as good in person, but they actually look even better.



Make sure you get ISO 635!  Glad you liked them.


----------



## KevinsBikes

piercer_99 said:


> That looks like the set of wheels that @KevinsBikes built, perhaps he can tell you.
> 
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/28”-metal-clinchers-wood-painted-500.149163/#post-1004515



Yep I sold him the hoops only.


----------



## cyclingday

Do we know who actually did the faux wood grain on them?
Master Faux.


----------



## KevinsBikes

cyclingday said:


> Do we know who actually did the faux wood grain on them?
> Master Faux.



I didn't do them - I got them that way.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

Even with so many most excellent threads here for discovery, I have to say this is one of my favorites...


----------



## cyclingday

1927 Truss-Frame, Schwinn Excelsior.




These rims are wood with a G&J type steel clad clincher liner, like the example here on the left of this advertisement.



They perform so well, that I’d like to acquire a few more sets.
It’s nice to be able to ride one of these old bikes, and still be able to use the original wood rims.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

David Brown said:


> 1898 Model 3  Massey Harris all original except 1899 Eclipe Morrow rear coaster hub one of the first.Great riding bike.View attachment 982691
> 
> View attachment 982692



Here is the first Eclipse/Morrow coaster brake. The Eclipse was the first to use a rear coaster hub and later the Eclipse Machine Co. became Morrow.


----------

